# More Le Champion Ti?



## girona10 (Feb 1, 2010)

BD

Do you have a definite delivery date for more Le Champion SLs? Also, when do you expect the Le Champion TIs with SRAM components?

LB


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mike said mid July here.


----------

